# Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 Bundesliga Edition für Xbox360?



## ElectroRob (12. Februar 2010)

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 Bundesliga Edition für Xbox360?*

Gibt es da mittlerweile etwas?

Bei PES2009 habe ich auch eine Bundesliga edition, wäre doch gelacht, wenn es bei der 2010 Version nicht auch gehen würde...


----------



## grubsnek (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 Bundesliga Edition für Xbox360?*

Für den PC hab ich erst vor kurzem einen Bundesliga Patch mit allen Transfers aus der Winterpause runtergeladen. 
Ob es sowas auch für Xbox gibt entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## ElectroRob (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 Bundesliga Edition für Xbox360?*

Sowas gibt es wohl, man muss dann aber die ISO bearbeiten 
Eine überarbeitet ISO wäre mir lieber


----------



## derGee (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 Bundesliga Edition für Xbox360?*

@grubsnek: hey, ich bin schon ewig auf der suche nach einem buli patch für den pc, keiner hat aber bisher funktioniert.kannst du mir vielleicht weiterhelfen mit nem link, etc.
danke dir
greeetz


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 Bundesliga Edition für Xbox360?*

PES next-gen Editing - PES 2010: PESEdit.com 2010 Patch 1.4 + Fix 1.4.1 *New Mirrors*


----------

